# Hibernating Med Spur Thighed



## vyolla

Hi,

Can anyone help with some advice here please. 

I have two 40yr old Med Spur Thighed torts and am now getting concerned about hibernating them, they're still reasonably active due to the warm weather, but haven't eaten for 7 weeks now.

At what point should I be considering not hibernating them and over Wintering indoors? I feel that I'm about to pass a point of no return with them here, I'm way down South and we have warm temps for at least another week.


----------



## purplepixie

vyolla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help with some advice here please.
> 
> I have two 40yr old Med Spur Thighed torts and am now getting concerned about hibernating them, they're still reasonably active due to the warm weather, but haven't eaten for 7 weeks now.
> 
> At what point should I be considering not hibernating them and over Wintering indoors? I feel that I'm about to pass a point of no return with them here, I'm way down South and we have warm temps for at least another week.


It is not good trying to keep older tortoises up, especially if they dont have a lot of room. Far better to hibernate them. 
You need to keep them in a cold room, to help wind them down properly. I live in the SE, and mine are in a GH, it is heated but not this time of the year. As its off. My tortoises are slow and nearly ready to go down. I have not fed them for over a month, but they do have access to water. They go down when they are ready, and come up again in the Spring when the soil has warmed through.


----------



## SueBoyle

The fact that they’ve not eaten for so long shows they are ready to go underground. Hopefully they are outdoors and protected, ie greenhouse or cold frame. They will dig in when they are ready. Don’t wind them down further but do be sure that water is available.


----------

